# Topics > Multi-systems > Smart environment >  3DEXPERIENCE platform, Dassault Systèmes SE, Vélizy-Villacoublay, France

## Airicist

Developer - Dassault Systèmes SE

3ds.com/products-services/3dexperience

3ds.com/about-3ds/3dexperience-platform

----------


## Airicist

"Dassault Systèmes Opens Up New Horizons: 3DEXPERIENCE from Things to Life"

February 6, 2020

"From Things to Life"

----------

